# Wheels?



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I know this has been discussed but I need some more clarification. I have done a searc and have not found the answers to my questions below.

I am looking a 18" wheels and as suggested:

Front: 18 x 8 - 245/45/18
Rear: 18 x 9 - 275/35/18

Questions:

1. Is this correct and will this work?
2. What offset is needed for each to prevent rubbing and to keep the tires within the wheelwell?
3. What is the "backside" dimension needed?

Thanks.


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi. I own an 05 GTO and have the optional OEM 18 inch wheels. I went to my local Goodyear dealer last week and wanted to put on some Dunlop Sport 9000 275/35ZR 18's in the rear. The tire was to wide for the rim. The tech showed me and the rim just went right through the tire. I think the only way is to buy aftermarket rims. I was bummed. The stock 235/40's are okay, they are a little skinny for my taste. I agree on your plans for those tire size on your car. It would look so KILLER!!!


----------



## 01dakota59rt (Oct 17, 2005)

GGTTOO said:


> I know this has been discussed but I need some more clarification. I have done a searc and have not found the answers to my questions below.
> 
> I am looking a 18" wheels and as suggested:
> 
> ...



Yes, that was another factor. Is there enough room within the wheelwell. Iam looking for the same info as you. So please anybody can help us with this info. Thanks!!! :seeya:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Try here.  

They have a whole forum on aftermarket wheels and tires for our Goats. 

G'luck. 

(I've looked at hundreds of options for aftermarket wheels but none that makes me want to rid of my stocker 18"s)


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I've never had good luck with aftermarket wheels for some reason. I just had my stock 17's chromed and they looked outstanding.

JET


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> I've never had good luck with aftermarket wheels for some reason. I just had my stock 17's chromed and they looked outstanding.
> 
> JET


 i would like to see a pic of that,, been thinkin of that myself,, what did that set you back???


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I am thinking about doing that as well. I am finding that there are not as many wheel that have our offset and bolt pattern as I thought and I can not find I really like.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Vette Wheels*

My original plan was to put replica C5 or Z06 wheels on the Goat. But there were to many variables as far as sizing, etc. to even mess with. 

Then again, when I look at my Goat, I realize there's a reason I waited an extra month for my OEM 18 option.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Discount tire is telling me that 245/40/18 is the largest tire that the GTO can handle on an 18 x8 rim is this true or can a 245/45/18 work without rubbing issues?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GGTTOO said:


> Discount tire is telling me that 245/40/18 is the largest tire that the GTO can handle on an 18 x8 rim is this true or can a 245/45/18 work without rubbing issues?


245/40's are the largest! They measure 25.7" tall and 10.9" wide mounted, this is the largest on stock 18's. :cheers


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks. Looking at getting BF Goodrich Sport tires. Had a question though...have any of you tried the Dunlop FM901s or the Cooper Zeon 2XPs? Both of those were in my group of choices as well.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

GGTTOO said:


> I know this has been discussed but I need some more clarification. I have done a searc and have not found the answers to my questions below.
> 
> I am looking a 18" wheels and as suggested:
> 
> ...


I went with ROH 18x8, and 18x9 42mm, and 50mm offsets.BFG g-force KDW 245/40/18 front. BFG drag radial 275/35/18 rear. drove around 10 miles and the rear rubbed a little bit. So I had my fenders rolled now I have no issues at all. These tires won't break loose at all, unless you dump the clutch.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> I went with ROH 18x8, and 18x9 42mm, and 50mm offsets.BFG g-force KDW 245/40/18 front. BFG drag radial 275/35/18 rear. drove around 10 miles and the rear rubbed a little bit. So I had my fenders rolled now I have no issues at all. These tires won't break loose at all, unless you dump the clutch.


I've been thinking about these wheels, any pics? Please post pics if you can!!! :cheers


----------



## V8EST (Oct 15, 2005)

*wheels*

Hi!

I need information, what kind of wheels are possible install from new GTO? I mean, 5 - bolt wheels?

I´m from scandinavia and here ise a wery required to use in winter good tires and maby other wheels too. Maby 15 - 16 inch wheels. The winter tires are lot higher profile ex. 225/65/16 (maby even 225/70/15) or smth. But I don´t know, have the brakes enough room to put 15-16 inch wheels to GTO.

My brand new GTO will arrive in December.  Delivery takes 1-2 months.

OK

Anyway, :cheers


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is what I am getting.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

V8EST I sent you a PM.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I've been thinking about these wheels, any pics? Please post pics if you can!!! :cheers


For some reason this site will not let me post pics more than 240 pixels. I don't get it?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> For some reason this site will not let me post pics more than 240 pixels. I don't get it?


Use photobucket to downsize them and then post 'em. :cheers


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

No reply..I guess you guys do not like the wheels I am getting.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I was thinking BF Goodrich G-Force KD 265 35 18 for rear stock rims?


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I will have pics of the car with my new wheels later this week. I went with 245/40/18 BFG G-Force Sprt tires.


----------

